# St. Peter's church



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2014)

St. Peter's church is a lovely ruined church just outside of Norwich sitting just off the main road.the tower collapsed into the nave which was just boarded up in the roof.it was deemed not good enough and was shut in 1936.it sits next to a house and the owner is letting it go back to nature.as I came out some lady pulled up with her teenage daughter,and next things they were scrambling through the trees to get to see it,an explorer in the making.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2014)

What a beautiful church,great photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2014)

This church really is a beauty.thank you.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 5, 2014)

Very pretty. Gotta love old churches.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you.norfolk has a load of them.


----------



## yash_raj_999 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys i wish the landlord do something or give it to some1 who can resore it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 6, 2014)

yash_raj_999 said:


> Thanks guys i wish the landlord do something or give it to some1 who can resore it.



There is nothing sadder than a disused church that has had a cheap cosmetic restoration, just left to sit in the landscape. Far better to let nature in all its forms take over the ruins - caught in the light of an early sun rise or late sun set ruins like this can be magical.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 7, 2014)

One can imagine standing there, still, and feeling the emotion of the place where for centuries people have prayed. How many lives have been entwined with this place? Perhaps it is good that it is being reclaimed by nature rather than bulldozed and "redeveloped". As Dirus Strictus observes, "there is nothing sadder than a disused church".


----------



## Squeakist (Feb 7, 2014)

Amazing shots, I love this set


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 7, 2014)

Squeakist said:


> Amazing shots, I love this set



Thank you.this place is special and has a lovely fel to it.


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 10, 2014)

Lovely place, I'll have to find it and visit sometime - thanks


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Great pics, looks a beautiful place.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice one what a beauty! 
Great photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## sc0ttie (Feb 18, 2014)

I love this one, great place, great pics. Thanks


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 18, 2014)

*Nice!! Like it!! *


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi this church is privately owned by a doctor who lives in the cottage next to it, its on his land but he's a nice guy and is happy to let people take photos. Beautiful church and great pics


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 20, 2014)

Cracking little place and been here a few times on a permission visit , so said to see this as well what a great church.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah it's a lovely little place with a very friendly owner.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Mar 26, 2014)

lovely place mate  derelict since 1936 not too long then


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lovely!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks great! Love the calm of churches. Great smell when they're more intact too.


----------

